# My little meat eatters (Starting on the Raw diet)



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

*Welcome to My Raw Diet Blog* ​ 

_(if it looks crazy or sounds crazy sometimes I log on from my Ipod touch so it changes the words somestimes)_



> Well I've desided to really go raw ! I've joined the raw groups , I've asked the questions on dogster ehhh I think I'm ready ??? Am I?
> 
> Well I took out some chicken breast to give to them with their dinner . All the sites say start out slow maybe next week I'll add bone
> 
> ...


*Links that i've bookmarked:*
*So you are interested in feeding raw ...* 
*List of Meat you can Feed your dog*

*Groups I've Joined:* 
*Raw Feeding*


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Good luck with this, something I would love to try with mine. Can you recommend any sites?

x


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Oh yes ! I found aload of good sites I'll post them the morning I have them saved on the computer up stairs

I joined a nice yahoo group as well for raw feeders and it has been a help as well 
in the morning I'll be posting all my links and groups I've found on the top page


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Kioana said:


> Oh yes ! I found aload of good sites I'll post them the morning I have them saved on the computer up stairs
> 
> I joined a nice yahoo group as well for raw feeders and it has been a help as well
> in the morning I'll be posting all my links and groups I've found on the top page


Thank you, will check back tonight or tomorrow evening 

I'll keep an eye on your diary too!

x


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

_Well i coudn't sleep so i'm up early and i took out the chicken breast. You know i'm not as scared about the breast lol NO BONE  so next week i'll been sweating bullets!_


_Another thing i'm going to have to think about is how will i feed the food to them with out figths? hmm i'm thinking creat everyone ? Right now everyone is fed once a day and i just put 2 scoops in a big dish and they eat what they want ._

_Sooo I'm thinking 2-3 pieces cut up LOL make them think they have more. Juno will get puppy food and 1 1/2 piece._

_I've tracked down a local farmers market in DC that sells "left over" parts as they call it and it's a fairly good price. I spend about $50 a month on dog food so i'm HOPEING to save of stay in that range. _

_So that's it for now i'll take pics of dinner time later _


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Welcome to raw feeding Kioana! I am soooooooooooo excited for you! I hope the other raw feeders will chime in here too. 

I've been feeding Brody raw for about 8 months and he's never looked better. It's a wonderful way and the healthiest way to feed our little carnivores! 

Prey model raw feeders will start at 2% of their dogs weight, so over a month - a 5 pound dog will eat only 3 pounds of raw food. I spend way less feeding Brody raw than I did on the all the premium kibbles I tried. (That he never liked!) The benefits are so great.... little to no doggy odor, small stools that disintegrate in the yard, strong white teeth with no tartar, more muscling and better overall condition... the list goes on.

So glad you are doing your homework as raw feeding is not hard, but it does have to be fed with balance in mind. It's not just throwing them a chicken wing and calling it good. 

Here's a few raw sites that helped me....

This one is a great place to start and you can spend a lot of time going through the many pages here. The "myths of raw feeding" pages are invaluable and answers most, if not all, the questions a newbie to raw will have. Invaluable site!

http://rawfed.com/myths/

here's another favorite site that has a ton of good information on it ....

http://www.rawlearning.com/rawfaq.html

The raw feeders yahoo group is a great place to learn also. There are over 16,000 raw feeders on the list from all over the world. 

Here's another site I like that has a lot of good history, anatomy of the dog and why it's made to eat raw, and lots of good links on the link page .... 

http://rawfeddogs.net/

Here's an interesting blog by a raw feeding vet.... She is outspoken and her blog is entertaining and informative ...

http://30minvetconsult.com/blog/200...the-truth-three-top-veterinary-myths-exposed/

Welcome to raw feeding! I'm so excited for you. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i'll check out thoes links today (thinking great more reading *sigh*) 
i was about to ask about thier poop , does it change color? will they try to eat it because of the smell of meat and blood?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

A raw fed dogs poop is small. It will turn white as it sits in the yard and then turn to dust as it disintegrates. Brody's poop is about the size of a tootsie roll and he goes once a day.  Their bodies are MADE to eat and process meat and raw bone. Kibble is mostly filler (grains, potatos in the grain free). It has to be to be non-refrigerated and baked. 

A raw fed dog's body will use up most of what is fed. That's why the waste is so small and compact.

I've heard of coprophagic dogs (that eat theirs or others poops) being "cured" by going on a raw diet. There just isn't a bunch of stuff that passes through like there is with kibble.

I can't stress this enough though.... go SLOW! If you feed too much raw feed too quickly, you can get loose stools. You can moderate the stools by your bone content. Sloppy stools - more bone. Constipated dogs? Feed more meat. You will have to learn your dogs and see what each one needs and does best on. The rule of 80% raw meat, 10% raw bone, and 10% organs is a balance you will seek over time. You may have to feed a little more bone in the beginning to get the stools firm.

Brodysmom


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

alright so what i put above for tonights dinner is fine for them? i won't be giving kibble (just juno) or should i ?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I would start out with bone-in chicken breasts. Cut them up so each dog has a chunk of meat with a little bone attached. I'd probably crate them at first until you see how everyone is going to do. You are feeding a "pack" and so you will have to see how they do with raw. Raw if a "high value" food. It's so yummy and they love it. That can cause aggression issues if you have a greedy gus that wants everyone else's chicken! I'd separate them so you avoid that.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Oh yes i know i have to do that anyway jamoka is top dog so he lets it be know. 

Well tonight i'm doing bone less chicken just to start off ? one of them site said do this first so i took that out for tonight . And a 1/2 cup of kibble ? or leave the kibble?

I also want to start cutting them back on food so 2-3 piece good? 

i'll go buy a cornish hen for late and cut it up or some bag chicken .

god i think i'm going to have a heart attack lol when it comes to bone lol but i'm going to be alright .


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You can just start with plain old chicken if you'd rather. No problem. Just give each dog a small piece. I'd give it IN PLACE of kibble. As a meal. They'll probably get it down and say "where's the rest?!" LOL! Part of the fun of raw feeding is watching them (and hearing them) crunch those bones up. A plain old piece of raw chicken is kind of boring, but it is a good way to get them used to what is to come.... 

Just be aware that you may have some loose stools at first. Plain chicken can cause that. The raw bone is what helps to bind and firm the stools. That's why it's important to understand the "balance" of ratio that you are going for.... mostly meat, a little bone, and tiny bit of organ. 80/10/10.

Start slow. There's nothing wrong with that. The great thing about raw is that you can go slow and tweak it as you go, depending on how your dogs process it and how their stools look. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

OOOH! alright i'll see if i can get some chicken breast with bone.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Be sure and get UNENHANCED chicken. Lots of chicken has "broth" or a salt solution pumped into it to make the chicken more tender. If it says enhanced with a 10% solution, skip it. You want just plain old chicken. Read the label. You want the sodium level to be about 80mg for a 4 ounce portion.

Enhanced chicken can cause itchy skin and can cause loose stools. Some dogs can handle it fine, but alot can't. I just want you to get off on the right foot!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

itchy skin is a no no for jamoka ! 

I thought about that lose stool some still use pads in the house lol I found some chicken Party wings with bone i guess i can give them like 3 each. Or is that too much bone for first starting out ?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Chicken wings are very high in bone. You could try them (make sure they aren't enhanced) first. Make sure they aren't too small. You don't want the dogs to just wolf them down and not chew them up first. Dogs have to LEARN how to eat this new raw stuff. Some are stupid eaters and will just swallow it whole. Usually not a problem, but I wouldn't want a new to raw dog doing that.

I still think that for NOW I would recommend the bone in chicken breasts portioned out for your beginners. You can do the chicken wings later after you make sure that they are going to chew their food, not gulp it down whole, etc.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

lol ohhh k let me go take them back out 
i'm going to get video too becuase i know they are going to be like what did we do ?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Well..... how did it go?! I'm so anxious to hear how they did with their first raw meal! 

Brodysmom


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

WELCOME TO THE DARK SIDE!



Bone in stuff is usually the BEST starter point (bone = firm stools which helps when/if they detox). 

Backs, thighs or necks are also a good (cheaper) option than wings, if you have lots of mouths to feed.

Get yourself a nice pair of kitchen shears and a good chinese cleaver. Those are wonderful tools to have around for cutting up meat/bone. 

Take your time, don't be scared and HAVE FUN! Remember you are doing the best thing for your babies, don't let anyone persuade you differently (it's not easy, when everyone tells you you're killing your pets).

We're here for you!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

lol well .......

I fell asleep  whoomp whoomp!

I was up soo late the night before and then up at like 4am reading all the links then up alll day reading the links and talking back and forth with you guys lol i crashed about 6pm and was till about 4am (which is now). so my sister fed them kibble

But the chicken is out well it was put away last night so it's ready for them but i'll do it night for sure lol sorry guy , but tracy reallly good links you posted!!! i'll add them to the top page 

Muzby (lol not sure if your kelly or betty!) yes i was thinking about that yesterday that i need some kitchen shears because my cosuins has some and i know shes going to be raiseing hell if i keep asking her to cut up the dogs food. so i'll ask her to use them when i get the hen in the morning then go get my own .

Pretty soon me and my mother are parting ways so the only ones that will be going on the diet will be Jamoka/Jemini/Juno/Jasper?

but thanks for the help ladies  lol dinner time tommarow about 7pm eastern time


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

*Tonights Dinner Went......*

*DRUM ROLL PLEASE... :coolwink:*









*:cheer:GOOOOOODDD!:cheer:*
*







*
Jemini and Jamoka both got 3 chicken breast with out bone each . Juno got 1 and some puppy food. I added the Juice in also which they seem to like 

Jamoka really didn't eat his he ate about 3-4 bites but he's a picker anyway but hey from now on you don't eat once i pick up that dish that's it. 

so i still have left overs from once pack of chicken not bad.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks good! I'd probably give Juno's kibble separately from his chicken. Like give him kibble in the morning and chicken in the evening or vice versa. Some people say that giving them together can give them an upset tummy because the digestive acids to digest kibble (carbs) and protein don't digest all at the same rate. (Protein takes longer to digest than carbs). Not sure that's true, but I'd probably feed them separately just in case.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Oh alright 

Next time I'll give Juno her just meat at night then thanks lol so next I just have to wacth for poop.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Wait Juno is still a puppy does she have to still have the puppy food while on a raw diet? Or could I just skip it ?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

No, it's not necessary that Juno eat kibble at all. A raw diet will be totally sufficient for him. 

Just feed 3-4 small meals per day. You can either do 10% of his current weight or 3% of his estimated adult weight. Then watch and see if he is gaining too slowly or quickly. It is easy to make adjustment. Puppies are pretty good at self regulating so he will probably let you know if you are feeding too much or too little. I would start with bone-in chicken breasts. If he seems to be having trouble with the chicken bones, maybe try a cornish hen.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Just a quick note: most healthy puppies can and will eat more than 3% of their estimated adult weight and it is now often suggested to feed puppies as much as they will eat (within reason).. reasoning behind this is pups bodies know what they need. Usually it is more than people think it will be.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

LoL I was about to say becuase Juno eats like a horse! But she plays all day to I thought she was eatting to much I was cutting back meal times but I think she went to eating poop yuck!

So I'll just give her dog food to finish it out during the day then meat at night.
She's a chiweenie so her adult weight could be 9-14lbs but looking at her brothers she's the smaller of the 3 so I think shell be around 9 lbs.

I didn't see any info on this but how long can the meat keep ? 
I left jamokas chicken out last night in his dish so I'm going to throw that out


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't leave raw meat out at all. I feed it and when Brody is done, if there's any left, I put the leftovers back in the fridge. I don't leave it out for more than 15 minutes. If it's been out long enough to come to room temperature I'd definitely throw it out.

brodysmom


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Well yea I figure it's just like us so I threw it out 
I forgot to take it up stairs after he was done with it. I just took out tonights dinner from the freezer. So do I freeze it every night or just stick it back in the fridge?

Juno had a bit of slimy poop this morning but after she ate her kibble it was oh k .


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I take out a couple days worth from the freezer and stick it in the fridge. If you put something back in the fridge that they don't eat, that's fine. You don't need to freeze it. Just feed it at the next meal.

Expect some looser poops until they get used to everything. Expect to tweak amounts around. Some dogs do great on 2% of their ideal weight, some need 3%, etc. And just like people, if you feed a bigger meal one day, you can follow up with a smaller one tomorrow. It's just balance over time. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

We aren't as cautious about leaving meat out anymore (we were at first!!). We leave it out overnight, they eat (they being cats, sorry) at their leisure. For dogs, the only reason I wouldn't leave it out is because of stealing! LOL

Dogs/cats in the wild bury their food in DIRT, etc for almost a whole day before going back to eat it. Never a problem. It's all about comfort levels! If you're not comfy with leaving it, do it. If you're not. Refridgerate.

I would also suggest buying a bottle of Slipery Elm capsules and when you see the slimy poops, give that dog a cap per day for a week. It will help recoat the intestines of that slime and make her tummy feel better.

You know what I learned recently? Kibbles have stuff IN THEM to make poop a uniform colour/texture! Gross. So when newtoraw people see a different poop colour/texture every day - they freak out! When in reality.. that is what HEALTHY poop is supposed to do. Neat.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Tonights dinner was chicken breast again they seem to be getting used of it no slimy poop today . Nice frim 

Today jamoka understood if he didn't eat , he lost out so he ate his food today. 
Next week I'll try to start bone


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yay! Glad you are having firm poops with your crew. That's great. Pretty soon you will notice the raw zoomies.  They feel so GOOD on raw, so healthy and they will just get playful and run all over. Very cute. You can tell they aren't just sitting down wanting to nap because they have a belly full of carbs. Protein rules! YAY!

Brodysmom


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

lol oh god that mean Juno will want to play even more ????!!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL! Isn't a worn out tired puppy a good puppy? 

Brodysmom


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

lol yes but Juno is the busyiest puppy I've ever had! 
Even when I'm sleep she's jumping on me when she should be sleep

no but I'm happy that this is going so well


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh Kio, I am so happy you are trying this. Mine have been on it almost as long as Brody and they are thriving beyond belief. I put so much thought into at first and drove myself crazy. Kelly and Tracy were my biggest support team and helped me so much. You won't believe how easily it becomes part of your daily routine. Each dog will adjust and you'll know what you need to do. It felt like I was never feeding them enough because they eat it so much faster but you'll get used to all that. Mine look at kibble now and look at me. It's the funniest thing I've ever seen. I still throw scrambled eggs into their diet and some yogurt here and there but this raw is the best switch I've ever made. Will be checking this daily to see how you're doing. Don't be afraid of the bone. It's nothing like cooked bone, okay? They will love it. Mine have finally learned to stay in their own corner of the kitchen or they are in trouble. Poor Coop eats his in like thirty seconds so the girls have learned not to dilly dally or he stares them down. LOL. Good luck sweetie and stay strong. This is a great thing for them!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Robin, glad to see your crew are still doing so well on raw! I have been meaning to ask you about that and kept forgetting to. Great update. That is so funny that Cooper stares at the girls food after he finishes his. That had me cracking up. 

I bought beef heart the other day at Walmart. Can you believe it? I've never seen it there before. It's a great meaty red meat, full of vitamins and minerals and so nutrient dense. It counts as a meat and not an organ since it is a muscle.  It was cheap too. Wow, couldn't believe my luck finding that around here! It is the Rumba brand, same as the kidneys. I always check to see if they have new things so was so happy to find it and I bought 3 of them! I will have a years supply. ha. 

Brody said YUM. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Big happy raw family here! LOL

Your pups poopies will AMAZE you once they settle on the new food. It's nothing short of a miracle.

Just a note: Betty got into some spilled cat litter (it's corn and wheat litter) and before we noticed she'd eaten a ton and stashed it under a blanket! Imagine my surprise when for about a WEEK she was pooping 3-5 times a day.  I kept examining the poo and thinking "now what the HECK are those things in there!?". The SO pointed out it looked like wee kernels... and sure enough, it was the cat litter! UGH! 

Back on raw, and she's back to pooping once a day, or every other. Goodness, they will never have kibble/etc again!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

wow robin you too!

LOL dang is this a club and no one asked me to join! 
well i wanted to give them bone last night but didn't want to rush so i stuck with the breast. I'm still giving them the breast again tonight and the bone will be given next week . i think they will be ready by then .

Thanks for all the "pats on the backs" on the real i think i would have backed out by now if no one would have replied to thie thread thanks again ((hugs))


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

We are here for you and we'll help you with any questions/concerns you might have. In a couple of weeks you will be preaching to the choir. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

LOL! i'm sure


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

we had runny poop tonight from jamoka and jemini 
Juno has had great poop

I still gave the chicken breast tonight 
ugh !!!! 
What can I do Bout lose poop?


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

No worries.. you've been feeding meat only and meat only = the runs. You need to get them eating bones ASAP. Bones = solid poop.

At this stage, I'd be offering bone every third day for a few weeks until they're eating 100% raw and you can start to intro other meat types (beef, lamb, rabbit). Once they're eating a lot of different types of meat, intro organ. Be sure to TAKE YOUR TIME. No rushing to organ too fast! If this bout of the runs scared you, you'll die the first time you see "mommy fed me too much liver" runs! LOL


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yea honey, Kelly's right. It's now or never, they need some bones. Do the chicken breast like Tracy suggested with a bit of bone in each chunk. You'll be shocked at how fast that stool firms up. This is normal. This is transition. Funny story, when I first started raw, I kept reading everything Kelly and Tracy were telling me and I got the liver part confused. So instead of just a bit at a time, I gave them all their liver for two weeks or so in one setting. I expected such a mess and not a problem at all. We all had a good laugh over it but mine digested it fine and had no issues. It can cause quite a runny stool.

Bone sister bone!!! Good luck honey, thinking of you often.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yep, you need to add in bone as soon as possible.  They will do fine with it. Don't worry. I'd do the bone-in chicken breasts with a big chunk of chicken and some bone in each dogs piece. You can ribbon the meat if you want to help them grab ahold and tear off pieces.  When you hear that bone crunch, don't be freaked out!! Dogs don't have molars to crush like we do, they will slice and tear the chicken and then crunch the bones, usually going side to side and then swallow once it's slimed up.  

If you have a gulper who eats stupidly, you can put the breast in a paper bag and bang it with a hammer to crush the bones up in the meat. But most dogs don't need that. 

Be sure and feed them separately, in their crates or on their own towels so you don't have any resource guarding. Raw is a high value food and it can make some dogs snippy if they think another dog might get their stuff! Better to control and prevent problems than to deal with them later.

Keep them on the bone-in chicken for a couple more weeks before thinking about switching up your meats or adding organs. It's not a race. Go slow. 

Brody has a stomach of iron now and can eat sardines, salmon, pork, chicken, cornish hens, turkey, or beef with no problems at all. It doesn't matter what he's given, he eats it and usually has one small tootsie roll poop a day. So great.  I even do my organs as one meal a week and he tolerates that fine. So go slow and don't rush anything. 

But... yes, it is time for bones!! 

Brodysmom


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Alright because of TG I'm broke so all I have left in the box Is the party wings I can give them that with with chicken breast.

So I'm thinking 2 strips for jamoka and 2 wings broken in half
jemini 3 strips and 3 wings broken in half now for juno how many should I give her ? 
I give her now 2 strips at night and less kibble durning the day becuase I want cut out the kibble so should I do 2 strips and 1 wing? Because her poop is fine she's still eatting kibble.

LOL I don't think I want to see too much organs runs!!


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

I really wouldn't break the wings in half. Give whole wings with the meat ribboned like Tracy said, and their meat on the side. Lock 'em up in their kennels and wait them out!

Cutting wings makes them easier to swallow whole and such, the bigger the piece, the more likely it is that they'll have to chew properly.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I can't believe I put all those smileys in my post. What a nerd. ha ha.

Yeah, just jump in and give a whole wing. They can handle it. Give them each 1-2 with a side of breast meat. They'll do fine with it. Err on the side of too much bone rather than not enough at this point to firm up those poops. Once you start seeing how well their bodies process the raw you will be amazed.

Clean teeth, muscley toned bodies, energy galore, bright shiny coats with no dandruff, NO dog breath, no body odor, and tiny little poops that disintegrate in the yard. What else could ya ask for?! 

Brodysmom


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

wow you should have heard the heaven's singing when i read aloud "no more bad dog breath , no more bad dog BO!" LOL!

Jamoka smells the worst! i'm alwasy telling him how much he smellls and he just says whatever and licks my FACE! with his smelly breath . I just got home from work and my feet kill and head kills so i'm going to get to work in a minute on their dinner . god i guess i know what i mom feels like ugh!!

EH it's kinda early i think i can play sorority life for an hour hee hee mama's "dogs" need a rest before "cooking" dinner!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Alright the next level have been reached ! 

Bone has been given 

Juno did the funnies thing she put her nose in her kibble dish and then went back to the raw dish and went to town ! 
I have pics but I'm logged on threw my iPod so I'll upload in the morning. They are if Juno 

Jemini had 3 wings she had a bad case of the runs , jamoka wasn't too bad he got two 
Juno got two also I want to cut out her kibble


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

YAY MOMMA!

How'd they do? Were you brave and watch the whole time? LOL

What's on the menu for today?!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

<------ you see that look , i'm not happy not juno's poops isn't frim

It's not frim but not runny it's like mushy Becuase i just started this job i'm limited on what i can buy them on meat again i ask you -----> see this face not happy
so tonight is 1 chicken with 3 chicken wings like you guys said bone is the key! so i'm uping the bone 

ooh jamoka LOVED his bone last night!!!! He was crunch'n all loud lol i had to go made sure he was alrigh!

Juno had a little rtouble eatting her wing last night took her a while to eat it so she mainly ate the breast which is coming to mind is why she's haveing the muchy poop. i'm cuttin out her kibble more

how can i get her to eat the wings? well bone? dang i still have to post them pics


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Is Juno refusing to eat the wing at all? You can put it in a paper bag and smash it with a hammer. That will crush some of the bone and then when she eats it, she will get the taste of the crunchy and the marrow, which they love and then she'll probably be onto it. Bone is Brody's FAVORITE part. He loves the bones. 

And yes, the key to firm stools is the bone content. You are doing fine. Just keep at it. I'd probably cut Juno's kibble all the way back so she's hungry when she gets her raw meal. That will entice her to eat. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Aw hun, no sad faces! 

Raw doesn't fix them overnight sweetie, and there is a "detox" period. Remeber these things! It'snot that you're doing it wrong, or the raw isn't "working".. it just takes a while for you to get things 'right' and for their systems to dump the old kibble gunk and work properly on raw. I would suggest dumping the kibble though.. if you MUST feed any processed foods with raw, try canned instead - but I would just go with straight raw for now.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm sure it's working I know it takes time.
I think the bone may be to hard for her to chew becuse in the pics I need to post
she's chewing on it, pulling on the meat trying the bone but stops then goes for the chicken Breast 

But I'll keep at I'm hopeing to be able to get to the meat market this weekend so I can pickup so bone meat

what should I get? Now that are into bone but not hard core


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Here's the other nights dinner










Juno say'n which one the kibble or the raw ???









RAW IT IS!!!









chicken wingss!!!! WITH BONE









UMM I CAN'T GET TO THE BONE???









CAN SOMEONE HELP HERE?









I'm going to go post these so everyone else can see them i don't think anyone else comes in here


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Sorry if this has already been posted--I've been doing the gradual transition, but I noticed that only little guy will eat the bones. Paco and Joey just eat all the meat around it. Any ideas?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

hmmmm..... well maybe try just getting them started by holding the meat and letting them gnaw on it while you're holding it? That might work. Or put the meat in a paper bag and smash it a little with a hammer. That will break up the bones and once they get the taste of the marrow, they may eat a little and then decide that bones are yummy.  The bones help to keep the poop solid and provides essential minerals, mainly calcium and phosphorus which is necessary and important. So you can't just skip the bones. 

Keep offering them and keep trying and hopefully they'll eventually go to town and you will crack up hearing them crunch and munch through the bones. It's kind of weird at first but you get used to it. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for the advice--I'll give some of those ideas a try. Yeah, it's definitely a hoot listening to the little guy crunching down on the bones.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

lol joeys dad I'm going threw the same thing with Juno she won't eat the bone. The adults eat them.

LoL Juno just eats around it like a human I got a kick out of that


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Brodysmom said:


> Oh my gosh you guys.....
> 
> I had the most fun today. We drove by an asian market and decided to stop. Had never been before. Wow. What a haul we got....
> 
> ...


Wow what a steal!

i dont think mine could handle stuff like that just yet i'm still try'n to get their poop right 
Last night's dinner had much more bone and todays poop was still kinda lose so were getting thier . 

is there any other meat i can try ?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'd stick with chicken now. Chicken with bone. Slow and steady. There will be plenty of time for variety later. You want everyone to be eating methodically with normal stools first and foremost. For at least 2-3 weeks. Then... you can start adding different proteins... pork, beef, fish, etc. But just chicken for now! 

Brodysmom


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

alright coach!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL! I love coaching you, you are such a good student. 

Brodysmom


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I ahve to post this here..no I am not feeding raw ( except for the ocassional treat). After I read Tracey's post abut the asian market. I had a good laugh. We have "pizzles" at the grocery here..they are bully stcks before they are dried..indeed bull penis. I thought this was interesting . I have seen the testes before but never noticed these. I was after some marrow bone when I noticed this ( I didn't go in to the shop looking for "pizzles" LOL

I love the pix of baby Juno eating her raw dinner.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks!!

Well glad this thread is a used to someone!
We are still dealing with our poop lol


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> hmmmm..... well maybe try just getting them started by holding the meat and letting them gnaw on it while you're holding it? That might work. Or put the meat in a paper bag and smash it a little with a hammer. That will break up the bones and once they get the taste of the marrow, they may eat a little and then decide that bones are yummy.  The bones help to keep the poop solid and provides essential minerals, mainly calcium and phosphorus which is necessary and important. So you can't just skip the bones.
> 
> Keep offering them and keep trying and hopefully they'll eventually go to town and you will crack up hearing them crunch and munch through the bones. It's kind of weird at first but you get used to it.
> 
> Brodysmom


Thanks, Brodysmom, this idea worked. I actually just snapped the bones in half with a nutcracker and when I gave them back, they started chomping on them.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yippee Joeys Dad! Good job!! You guys are off to a great start. So proud of you. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i think i might have to go off of raw for a few days ? what will happen will i have to start all over again ?

I'm moving and they are going to be staying with a friend and lol i don't think she'll give raw but i'm going to see if i can just go over and still give them some raw meat


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You can just transition them back when you get moved. While not optimum to switch back and forth, you do what you have to do! Whatever is easiest. If you could just go over once a day and feed them, that would be great.

Brodysmom


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

yea that's what i've been try'n to do but every things being packed and sometimes i forget to take the meat out so sometimes they don't eat till really late because of it

UGH! i really don't want to put them back on the "devils" food lol but i think i might have to just for a week or 2 till we get into the apt.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Alright so we are all moved so we will be starting back on raw we only was off for 3 days ugh this kicks me back !


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Goodluck hun! You can do it.  We are transitioning a pup from kibble to raw again as well. Hurray for detox poop! LOL


----------



## Jacrewsmom (Jul 17, 2009)

Kioana, I am so grateful for this thread. 
I am picking up two 5 month old chi's on Wednesday. 
They have been started on Nutripet and I've been feeding Science Diet to
my 4yr old chi Fizz since she was a baby.
I've been pouring over the threads for Raw information and this one has been like a tutorial. I'm not sure how to start until after I get all three of my girls in the same household. However, again I want to thank you for your thread and thank Brody's Mom and Muzby for their expertise. I'm really trying to do my homework. Don't want another "Fake Bully Stick" incident. LOL


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Jacrewsmom said:


> Kioana, I am so grateful for this thread.
> I am picking up two 5 month old chi's on Wednesday.
> They have been started on Nutripet and I've been feeding Science Diet to
> my 4yr old chi Fizz since she was a baby.
> I've been pouring over the threads for Raw information and this one has been like a tutorial. I'm not sure how to start until after I get all three of my girls in the same household. However, again I want to thank you for your thread and thank Brody's Mom and Muzby for their expertise. I'm really trying to do my homework. Don't want another "Fake Bully Stick" incident. LOL



Thanks ! glad i , wait i should say WE could help :hello1: lol becuase i'm still learning my self.

It's hard but i do have TWO GOOOOOOOOOOOD(yes it's that good that it needed extart O's :coolwink: ) Jamoka hasn't chewed his skin since starting the raw ANNNNNNND <----( see more good stuff lol ) he doesn't have that strange smell anymore and i haven't given a bath .

He came to lick me and i usually push him away quickly because he smells but he came close and he didn't smell as bad , i don't know how to describe the smell it's like when someone is sick you can smell it or eats something you can smell it.

the poop is like 6 days hard :hello1: Juno had soft poop last night  but it's oh k ,its oh k were getting there


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Kioana - you are seeing such fabulous results already!! YAY! What a great success story. So glad that Jamoka isn't itchy anymore and has lost his weird doggy odor. That must have been a result of his kibble. I hear success stories like yours all the time, but I am SO GLAD to hear this from you! GREAT! Keep up the good work!

Brodysmom


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

:hello1: thanks!! I love the new less smelly moka 

Now if i can get the weight down on Jamoka and Jemini i'll be happy!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

I have a question oh wise ones, I was on this sphnyx forum
and a lady there feeds her cat raw. She started talking about raw so I posted about it's been going for me do far . I told her about the mushy poop for some she said to try raw yams or canned pumkin?? Have you guys ever tried this , I thought they was all meat ???


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Nah.... I don't use pumpkin for smooshy stools. Just feed a bit more bone until the stools are firmer. And don't stress over looser stools either. If you feed a lot of meat meals in a row (without the bone) you will get loose stools. It's only a concern if it's frequent, watery, projectile... you know. Plain old softer stools are OK. They will firm up with more bone. 

Can you get raw chicken feet around you? I found them at an asian market. A big tray of them for $1.00. Brody LOVES them and they are very high in bone and connective tissue, a great source of glucosamine. Anyway, I'm sure those would help with looser stools and I'd be much more inclined to feed a chicken foot than pumpkin (which has little to NO nutritional value) for the dogs. 

If you can't find chicken feet, feed a couple meals of wings. That should firm everything up again.

Brodysmom


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

alright 

yea the poop isn't watery but you can look at it and tell it's not firm but mushy , well then i guess i'm doing good 

well i get paid(already spent sad) this Friday so i'll go to the meat market and see what deals i can get


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Read the labels. Make sure you buy unenhanced meat. Sodium level of 80mg or LESS per serving. You're doing good!!

Brodysmom


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

labels? the place im planing to go to is a real meat market . the meat is cut right there. sitting out and waiting then you tell them how much you want and how big or small to cut it so should i ask?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, that's the fancy stuff!!  We get our chicken at Walmart. Your dogs are living high on the hog! You can ask if the meats are enhanced. If it's a butcher shop, they probably aren't. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

lol yea they will be this weekend , i guess you can call it a butcher shop because they have every part of animal there for sale and they have like a package you can buy of random parts so i'll see what deals they have .


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Oooh a random parts package! Nifty! 

Maybe he will give you some deals on weirder things? Lung, testicles, eyes, brains!? 

Tripe is a good muscle meat and stinks, so dogs tend to love it. If he has that, as if he'll grind it for you! (GREEN only, no cleaning or bleaching!!)


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

oh i've seen tripe there before. lol i hate going there it smells of blood 

LOL but i guess i can suck it up for them , LLS! hey i won't smell it anyway i forgot i'm sick YESSS score! 

anyway tonights dinner was chicken backs (for the bone) with some 2 chicken breast . I couldn't find the salmon oil so i've been putting the fish oil on jamokas meat. Always hours before so he won't see lol


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

One thing occurs to me that no one has mentioned! Loose stool can also be caused by feeding too much! Was each dog given a back and two breasts?! That may be our culprit.


----------

